# revdep-rebuild probleme

## Karsten1973

Moinsen,

ich mache folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild

 

Und erhalte

 *Quote:*   

> Checking dynamic linking consistency...
> 
>   broken /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-nmbd (requires  libpopt.so.0)
> 
>   broken /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-smbd (requires  libpopt.so.0)
> ...

 

Vorschlag von revdep-rebuild:  *Quote:*   

> emerge --oneshot =app-emulation/vmware-workstation-4.5.3.19414-r7

 

Das bringts aber leider nicht. Wenn ich vmware neu installiere ändert sich man gar nichts. Z.T. (xmms) kann da auch kein Zusammenhang bestehen. Was kann ich tun, da mit das System "sauber" wird?

Danke für die Hilfe...

----------

## Max Steel

emerge --sync && emerge -avuDN --with-bdeps y system && emerge -avuDN --with-bdeps y world && revdep-rebuild -X

dadurch wird der Portage Tree gesynct

das system und alle installierten Pakete (soweit sie direkte/indirekte Abhängikeiten der Worldpakete sind (in /var/lib/portage/world definiert) upgedatet

und revdep-rebuild ausgeführt, aber die neubauenden Pakete nicht an der genauen Version sondern nur am Namen festzumachen.

----------

## Karsten1973

Danke. Das probier ich - wird ja etwas dauern. Melde mich mit dem Ergebnis!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> emerge --sync && emerge -avuDN --with-bdeps y system && emerge -avuDN --with-bdeps y world && revdep-rebuild -X
> 
> dadurch wird der Portage Tree gesynct
> 
> das system und alle installierten Pakete (soweit sie direkte/indirekte Abhängikeiten der Worldpakete sind (in /var/lib/portage/world definiert) upgedatet
> ...

 

Warum emergest du system und world seperat? System sollte doch ein spezieller Teil der World...

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

och mach ich eingentlich immer so, ich meine, mehr muss man dadurch eigentlich nicht kompilieren, außer wenn in system teile sind die von keinem worldpaket benötigt werden, denke ich mal.

Mach ich eigentlich aus reiner Gewohnheit.

Naja, mein System läuft schon immer, genau so.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> och mach ich eingentlich immer so, ich meine, mehr muss man dadurch eigentlich nicht kompilieren, außer wenn in system teile sind die von keinem worldpaket benötigt werden, denke ich mal.
> 
> Mach ich eigentlich aus reiner Gewohnheit.
> 
> Naja, mein System läuft schon immer, genau so.

 

Ich meinte ja auch nur, dass es evtl unnötig ist, kaputt machen kann man das System damit  nicht...  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

ja klar, ist auch ein berechtigter Beitrag.

Aber das ist hier jetzt OT.

----------

## Karsten1973

So, jetzt ist es durchgelaufen, leider ohne durchschlagenden Erfolg:

 *Quote:*   

> hagen ~ # revdep-rebuild -X -p
> 
> Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
> Checking reverse dependencies...
> ...

 

vmware-workstation ist natürlich schon neu emerged, das ändert aber gar nichts.

Was nun tun?

----------

## Carlo

- Du läßt vmware-config.pl mit integriertem Samba durchlaufen, dadurch ändern sich die Abhängigkeiten, was leider kaum sauber abbildbar ist, da VMware bekanntermaßen eine proprietäre Applikation ist. Du hast hier Zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder du läßt vmware-config.pl erneut durchlaufen und änderst dabei die Konfiguration, so daß kein interner SMB Server läuft, was eh sinnlos ist, wenn man Samba schon laufen hat oder du installierst dev-libs/popt.

- Für VMware 4 hat es VMware nicht für nötig gehalten, ein Bugfix-Release herauszugeben, ich halte es jedoch für eher unwahrscheinlich, daß es nicht die selben dicken Sicherheitlücken aufweist, die in den letzten VMWare 5.5 und 6 Releases gefixt worden sind, d.h. du solltest entweder ein Update durchführen oder die Applikation nur in einer sicheren Umgebung ausführen - d.h. insbesondere Clients keinen (externen) Netzwerkverkehr erlauben.

- Die .la-Dateien kannst du löschen.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> - Du läßt vmware-config.pl mit integriertem Samba durchlaufen, dadurch ändern sich die Abhängigkeiten, was leider kaum sauber abbildbar ist, da VMware bekanntermaßen eine proprietäre Applikation ist. Du hast hier Zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder du läßt vmware-config.pl erneut durchlaufen und änderst dabei die Konfiguration, so daß kein interner SMB Server läuft, was eh sinnlos ist, wenn man Samba schon laufen hat oder du installierst dev-libs/popt.

 

Hallo Carlo, ich versuche im Moment ohne gestarteten SAMBA auszukommen. Installiert ist er. devlibs/popt habe ich in meiner Not schon installiert. Der Versuch, meinen internen Samba zu nutzen führt zu:

 *Quote:*   

> You have successfully configured VMware Workstation to allow your virtual
> 
> machines to access the host's filesystem.  Would you like to add a username and
> 
> password for accessing your host's filesystem via network interface vmnet1 at
> ...

 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> - Für VMware 4 hat es VMware nicht für nötig gehalten, ein Bugfix-Release herauszugeben, ich halte es jedoch für eher unwahrscheinlich, daß es nicht die selben dicken Sicherheitlücken aufweist, die in den letzten VMWare 5.5 und 6 Releases gefixt worden sind, d.h. du solltest entweder ein Update durchführen oder die Applikation nur in einer sicheren Umgebung ausführen - d.h. insbesondere Clients keinen (externen) Netzwerkverkehr erlauben.

 

Danke für den Hinweis.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Die .la-Dateien kannst du löschen.

 

Gemacht.

----------

## Karsten1973

Ich habe jetzt die losen .la Files gelöscht. Nun bekomme ich:

 *Quote:*   

> hagen ~ # revdep-rebuild -Xp
> 
> Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
> Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...
> ...

 

----------

## Karsten1973

*bump*: Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## Fauli

Die restlichen la-Dateien kannst du auch noch gefahrlos löschen.

Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "ldd /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-nmbd"?

Ich frage mich, warum libpopt.so.0 trotz installiertem Paket dev-libs/popt nicht gefunden wird.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Die restlichen la-Dateien kannst du auch noch gefahrlos löschen.
> 
> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "ldd /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-nmbd"?
> 
> Ich frage mich, warum libpopt.so.0 trotz installiertem Paket dev-libs/popt nicht gefunden wird.

 

Hi Fauli, danke für die Antwort. Ich hab  die übrigen .la Dateien jetzt gelöscht und hoffe, dass sie wirklich nicht benötigt werden.

```
hagen ~ # ldd /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-nmbd

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0x45f8e000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib32/libdl.so.2 (0x460c0000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x45f70000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib32/libnsl.so.1 (0x461ec000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib32/libcrypt.so.1 (0xf7edc000)

        libpopt.so.0 => not found

```

```
*  dev-libs/popt

      Latest version available: 1.10.7

      Latest version installed: 1.10.7

      Size of files: 711 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.rpm.org/

      Description:   Parse Options - Command line parser

      License:       as-is

```

```
hagen ~ # emerge -av popt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7  USE="nls" 0 kB

```

Vielleicht fehlt ein Symlink auf die richtige libpopt.so.0? 

```
hagen ~ # locate libpopt.so.0

/usr/lib64/libpopt.so.0

/usr/lib64/libpopt.so.0.0.0

/opt/vmware/workstation/bin/libpopt.so.0

```

Die anderen von ldd angezeigten libs liegen im 32bit Verzeichnis, und hier ist amd64 angesagt...

Ich benutze das alte vmware, weil ich einen legalen Key dafür habe. Der würde wohl in den neueren Versionen nicht mehr gültig sein. [/code]

----------

## Fauli

Notfalls kannst du libpopt.so auch unter LD_LIBRARY_MASK in die Datei /etc/revdep-rebuild/99revdep-rebuild eintragen.

Dann ignoriert revdep-rebuild, dass die Bibliothek nicht gefunden wird. Das gilt dann natürlich für jede Benutzung der Bibliothek, auch in selbst kompilierten Binaries.

----------

## Karsten1973

Danke. Aber eine echte Lösung ist das ja nicht...

----------

